# White Trash wedding party



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

Dress up like ********. Have the bride wear a white veil, with a farmers shirt and daisy dukes. Of course she has got to be 8 months pregnant. Dad will have a shot gun and mom can cry into a handkerchief. If you had a groom, he could dress like lil abner and put on a black bow tie.
Good luck.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

The bridesmaids should dress tacky , think heavy make up tiny veils and leggings and shirts tied at waist think peg bundy , or old prom gowns cut short short .


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

oh and whichever bridesmaid caught the bouquet should have a black eye a nice shiner. dont forget black out tooth wax for y'all. or wads of chewing gum , teased over hair sprayed hair do's.


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

blue or black eyeliner, put on with a generous hand of course, and frosted white/blue eye shadow.....80's big hair....mismatched taffeta gowns with big bows everywhere (could probably find at a thrift store) I LOVE your idea...please post some pics when you can!


----------



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

Lots of great ideas so far! Hmm...let me think back on my last visit to Wal-Mart for some more ideas... For hair dos: those pink foam hair curlers, mullet wigs (yes, there is such a thing as a female mullet--the "fe-mullet"!), or greasy hair with dark roots. Footwear: scuffed-up, thrift store flats, jelly shoes with socks, tacky fuzzy slippers. God-awful knit (or double-knit polyester) pants with elastic waistbands--of course, these must be waaayy too tight (you might need to engineer some extra padding for that cellulite-ridden look), NASCAR or wrestling t-shirts, Billy-Bob teeth...the possibilities are endless!


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Excally what is "White Trash"? Is it any different than black trash, red trash, yellow skin trash?

Oh, I get it, you must be talking about poor white people....as "white trash". Is that really any different than using the N word, for people with dark skin? You probably didn't mean anything by your use of "white trash" but it's a pet peeve I have and I will say something about it everytime I see or hear someone use the term "white trash"


----------



## NEED HALLOWEEN HELP (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok so we just got back from the thrift store... We found this really tacky poffy poffy brides mate dress....its so funny. We were thinking the mother of the brid could have on like a house dress with curlers and knee highs rolled down to her ankles with slippers I love the mullet idea and the jelly shoes lol also the black eye is great!! yeah our bride has to be pregnant. keep em comin guys...


----------



## NEED HALLOWEEN HELP (Oct 25, 2005)

madmax... all i mean by white trash is what it is... if i was black it would be a ghetto wedding... but Im white so its the white trash wedding and i don't mean just poor white people i mean tacky, missing teeth, my uncles my dad, aqua net using, pink lipstick white people. I mean no harm just some halloween fun!!


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I've got some wedding pics from my husband's side of the family, I think they would really give you some good ideas!!!!!!!!! I'M TERRIBLE, I KNOW!!!!!


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey NHH--Don't forget bad tattoos in questionable places. Like the ones little kids can get out of gumball machines. Oh, and hookerish names (Roxie, Candy) or cheesy soap-opera character names (Storm, Tawny) too! 

Madmax, I understand your dislike of the term. I used to bristle at it too, since I'm about 2 generations away from dirt-poor farmers who were likely called "white trash" at one time or another. I see "white trash" as being a lifestyle choice and not an economic circumstance. There's no shame in being hard-working well-meaning lower income level folks, but there just may be some shame in acting boorish and having no personal pride, whether one has money or not. I knew plenty of folks back in the day that acted like "white trash" and were better off than my immediate family! Tacky is as tacky does, I suppose.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> *We are going to be a white trash*


dam people really use *US* as Costumes????? LOL! 
White trash ******* and PROUD of it....Jeff Foxworthy is my Hero--well along with Rusty Wallace....


----------



## MTUJeeper (Oct 21, 2005)

NEED HALLOWEEN HELP said:


> madmax... all i mean by white trash is what it is... if i was black it would be a ghetto wedding... but Im white so its the white trash wedding and i don't mean just poor white people i mean tacky, missing teeth, my uncles my dad, aqua net using, pink lipstick white people. I mean no harm just some halloween fun!!


Oh, you mean *******...white trash are white people who cause problems and crime...just like a N is a black person who commits crimes and causes problems. Nothing wrong with *******, in fack [start alan jackson song] Its alright to be a *******. [/alan jackson]! I'm ******* and damn proud of it, but I am in no way white trash!


----------



## Gravedigger (Jul 27, 2003)

Don't forget the 24 oz. Budweisers in the can and cigarettes (lit or not) for all.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

not uh Budweiser is EXPENSIVE beer we only drink that for SPECIAL occassions like The Points cup Race--last one of the season or the Daytona, you get the picture......


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Think 1980's ..... The movie raising Arizona.LOL
Or married with children. There is so much you can do.
Where ugly cheap pearls and mismatch clothing.Lots of make-up and big hair.
Think of the movie joe dirt but for females.LOL
This will be alot of fun.I can't wait to see pictures.


----------

